# Multiple Shut downs Surface Pro 3



## SpringInJune (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm using a surface pro 3 that suddenly starting have issues with powering on and when I finally
get it to boot it sometimes just shuts down on me. Windows had these logs in the event viewer. I need this thing to work for school, any help is very much appreciated.

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 4/14/2016 7:45:52 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Spring
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>3</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000400000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2016-04-14T23:45:52.903756100Z" />
<EventRecordID>13346</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Spring</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0
0
0
</EventData>
</Event>

--------------------------------
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
Date: 4/14/2016 7:45:57 PM
Event ID: 219
Task Category: (212)
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Spring
Description:
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device BTHLEDevice\{00001812-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}_Dev_VID&02045e_PID&07c5_REV&0001_c91fb4ddcaf5\8&2e634723&5&0015.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}" />
<EventID>219</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>212</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2016-04-14T23:45:57.109385900Z" />
<EventRecordID>13366</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="244" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Spring</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
114
BTHLEDevice\{00001812-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}_Dev_VID&02045e_PID&07c5_REV&0001_c91fb4ddcaf5\8&2e634723&5&0015
3221226341
14
\Driver\WudfRd
0
</EventData>
</Event>

----------------------------------------
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
Date: 4/14/2016 7:45:56 PM
Event ID: 219
Task Category: (212)
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Spring
Description:
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device HID\VID_045E&PID_07DC&Col05\6&2b94120a&0&0004.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}" />
<EventID>219</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>212</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2016-04-14T23:45:56.751335000Z" />
<EventRecordID>13359</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="188" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Spring</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
45
HID\VID_045E&PID_07DC&Col05\6&2b94120a&0&0004
3221226341
14
\Driver\WudfRd
0
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Are you using the original power cord for it still or are you using different one?


----------



## SpringInJune (Apr 15, 2016)

Im using the original one


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

I did some more research on your issue and one of the errors "0x8000000000000000" is the result of the intel speedstep technology being disabled in the motherboards bios which is done intentionally to help with performance and stability. The research shows for this one you should update the BIOS on your device is possible. If you do not know how to do this, you should have an IT Professional do it for you. It can mess up your system if done incorrectly.


----------

